# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  English Chat

## روان

Hello every body 
ladies and gentlemen
welcome to our English Chat room

 :SnipeR (62): 

Hello

Hello

*Hello*

*test, test*

opps it seems the mike doesn't work well
 :Cry2: 
Do u hear me??
 :SnipeR (94): 

Hello

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## روان

Hi all
what are you doing ??

----------


## روان

Be yourself...everyone else is already taken. 


 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): 


 :SnipeR (83): hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

Hi all

----------


## زهره التوليب

hi
nice idea rawan :Smile:

----------


## M7moood

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
wass up 
am new here just wanted to say hi 
i hope we will have alot of fun
nice to meet u all :SnipeR (94):

----------


## روان

Hi all

----------


## ajluni top

welcome

nice topic

how r u?

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 :Smile:

----------


## ajluni top

happy Eid for all

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_happy Eid for all_


 thanx ajluni how are you i missed you soooooo much

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

hi all

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_hi all_




hi maha  :Smile:

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
happy Eid for all


thanx ajluni how are you i missed you soooooo much_ 

I'm fine
and I missed u too
how u doin?

----------


## زهره التوليب

happy eid for you all

----------


## MR.X

kol 3am wa ento fe 5eer
yen3ad 3ala al jamee3 fe 5eer in sha2 alah

----------


## زهره التوليب

hello every body

----------


## عُبادة

> hello every body


hello tulip rose


how are you today?


happy Ad7a

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_hello every body_


 hi there

I'm fine
how is the Eid?

----------


## زهره التوليب

thanks obada and ajluni
im fine,,happy eid for u too

----------


## عُبادة

> thanks obada and ajluni
> im fine,,happy eid for u too



don't thank for my work :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

what you woud do today?

----------


## ajluni top

did u visit nice places? or have good times?

----------


## زهره التوليب

unfortunately .....no 
i have a lot of work , i have to do them this holiday
what about you ajluni?

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _don't thank for my work
> 
> what you woud do today?_


i have to study well today  :Eh S(2): what about you?

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_unfortunately .....no 
i have a lot of work , i have to do them this holiday
what about you ajluni?
_


 me too, i have some projects
bt, i had very nice times and i visited many places like Dubai city
unfortunately i did not visit my family

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top 					 
> _
> 
> 
>  me too, i have some projects
> bt, i had very nice times and i visited many places like Dubai city
> unfortunately i did not visit my family_


so,.. u don't visit Jordan this holiday, im sorry for you
any way ,,,its raining here,,its amazing

----------


## عُبادة

> i have to study well today what about you?


nothing
please don't studing
i hate it :Eh S(2):

----------


## ajluni top

yeah, i know
it's raining here too
i went to Dubai on sutarday, and it was raining
very nice weather now

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _nothing
> please don't studing
> i hate it_


i think you have second after eid? :Db465236ff: 





> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top 					 
> _yeah, i know
> it's raining here too
> i went to Dubai on sutarday, and it was raining
> very nice weather now_


oh,, really...that's nice
whats ur job?

----------


## عُبادة

> i think you have second after eid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh,, really...that's nice
> whats ur job?


yes ,in next sunday :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
just datastructure :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _yes ,in next sunday
> just datastructure_


 :Db465236ff: easy course

----------


## زهره التوليب

see u later
have a good time
bye

----------


## عُبادة

> easy course


it's very very easy :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 



> see u later
> have a good time
> bye


good bye 

ya hala wallah

----------


## M7MD

hiii all 

nice to see this Room

Really Good idea

----------


## M7MD

back

any body here??

----------


## زهره التوليب

not me  :Smile:

----------


## MR.X

hi 4 all
msaa2 al5eer

----------


## حلم حياتي

masa al7'eer
how r u tonight?

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

oh...nice chat 
how r u all?????

----------


## M7MD

Good evening All

----------


## ajluni top

Hi

any body here?

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

hi all

----------


## ajluni top

how r u friend?

have u seen the last series of prison break?

----------


## M7MD

hi

----------

